# What is the Best N64 emulator for Pc



## teusjuh30 (May 5, 2018)

Hi everyone

Sorry for my noob question but there a so many emulators

What is the best N64 emulator for games like donkey kong 64 and banjo kazooie?

I want to play it on a I5 desktop with 8 gb ram and 1 gb videocard


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2018)

Try Retroarch and it's various N64 cores. It has the advantage in that if a game doesn't work under one core, you can try it again under another. 

If you're dead set on using a dedicated program for N64 emulation, though, Project64 has worked fine for me in the past.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 5, 2018)

I heard pretty good things about Project64. If not that, Retroarch. That thing has cores for everything.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2018)

Just use whatever has the GlideN64 plugins for graphics.


----------



## teusjuh30 (May 5, 2018)

Thnx!!! Everyone I give it a try


----------



## Joom (May 6, 2018)

I use this, which is a wrapper for Mupen64Plus.
https://m64p.github.io

It's been the best I've used across all operating systems.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 22, 2018)

Don't use Project64, it's gone to complete shit.
1964 and Retroarch are very good.


----------



## Joom (May 22, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> Don't use Project64, it's gone to complete shit.
> 1964 and Retroarch are very good.


Retroarch uses the M64P core last I checked. It just makes it more tedious to make use of Mupen's modularity.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 23, 2018)

Joom said:


> Retroarch uses the M64P core last I checked. It just makes it more tedious to make use of Mupen's modularity.


I'll check out M64P then, sounds cool.


----------



## Joom (May 23, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> I'll check out M64P then, sounds cool.


https://m64p.github.io

If you have a build environment, and want the latest stuff, compiling newer revisions of Mupen's core and plugins is super simple, too


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 23, 2018)

Joom said:


> https://m64p.github.io
> 
> If you have a build environment, and want the latest stuff, compiling newer revisions of Mupen's core and plugins is super simple, too



Tried it out on Ubuntu 18.04. Absolutely phenomenal emulator, I am impressed. Worked out of the box with my Xbox 360 controller too, something that I've struggled in some other emulators that aren't Retroarch.


----------



## Joom (May 24, 2018)

Pacheko17 said:


> Tried it out on Ubuntu 18.04. Absolutely phenomenal emulator, I am impressed. Worked out of the box with my Xbox 360 controller too, something that I've struggled in some other emulators that aren't Retroarch.


Xbone and Wii U Pro controllers work perfectly with it as well. Haven't tried a DS controller yet, but I'm sure it wouldn't have any problems. You should check out some of the games that you might have had graphical issues with in the past with other emulators as well. This front-end uses GlideN64, which blows Rice and the old Glide plugins out of the water. HD texturing is an absolute dream now, and texture enhancements are beautiful (well, as beautiful as an N64 game could be). It also fixes numerous graphical problems that have plagued N64 emulation for years.


----------

